# Hello Everybody!



## RodG

I was formerly a wildlife biologist studying killer whales off the coasts of

Washington and Alaska. Even did the whole X-on Valdez damage assessment thing. But I have been slogging away in the business world in recent years. I keep reptiles, tarantulas, true spiders, scorpions and mantids in order to stay in touch with my love of nature.


----------



## Asa

Nice, hi!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hi RodG, glad to have you with us :lol:


----------



## athicks

Good stuff! I went to school in British Columbia and saw some killer whales there!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## jmac27

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## RodG

Thanks everyone


----------



## spawn

Happy New Year!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Wow, killer whales! Welcome!


----------



## Asa

> Happy New Year!


Uhh... ha...ha?


----------



## yen_saw

Hey Rod,

Glad to see you finally make it here after all the e-mailing over the years. Have fun


----------



## RodG

Thanks Yen


----------

